

Where is the Hacker News source code? - emeltzer

I'd like to play around with the HN source, does anyone know where an updated repo lives?
======
andymoe
<http://arclanguage.org> there is a tar file under the install link and the
news source is in there. Others in the community have ports etc on github.
Check out the forum on the arclang site.

~~~
emeltzer
Thanks. That doesn't appear to be the latest HN though (no search for example)

~~~
andymoe
I'm pretty certain search is done using an outside service and is not in the
released source...

~~~
unimpressive
It's done by the octoparts team IIRC. It's an external service they sell that
HN gets for free. (Again; IIRC.)

EDIT: From the "news news" page: (<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>)

 _We now finally have search for HN, thanks to Octopart, who've been working
on it for a while as a test of their new search database, ThriftDB. You'll see
a search box at the bottom of most pages._

 _Sorry this took so long. For a while we hoped to implement our own search,
but it became apparent that would take a lot of work to do right. So we were
delighted when Octopart decided to get into the search as a service business._

